# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  مشکل در نصب دلفی 7 در ویندوز 7

## Delphi7_love

با سلام

دلفی رو نصب میکنم و نصب به پایان میرسه 
زمان باز کردن دلفی خطا 
unable to rename c:\programs(x86)\borland\delphi7\bin\delphi32.$$$ to program files(x86)\borland\delphi7\bin\delphi32.dro

میده
باید چکار کنم ؟
ممنون

----------


## mohsen24000

باید توسط run as administrator اجرا کنی...!

----------


## Ms.lemon

من که هرکار کردم، نشد (ویندوز 64 بیتی)... بجای Delphi7  می تونید از Delphi 2010 استفاده کنید

----------


## سعید صابری

در ویندوز 32 بیتی از این روش زیر میشد این مشکل حل کرد در x64 نمیدونم جواب بده به امتحانش می ارزه!

پوشه  Delphi7\Bin و projects را راست کلیک کنید گزینه Properties تب security قسمت Group and user name کاربر گروه Users دسترسی Full control  بدید ببینم حل میشه.
اگه شد خبر بده لطفا

----------


## fatemezaer

ارور 1305 !! یعنی هیچ راه نداره دلفی 7 رو روی 7 نصب کرد؟

----------


## tazarvmmr

سلام
من خودم دلفی 7 رو روی ویندوز 7 دارم

شما توی Program files نصبش نکن، یه فولدر دیگه خارج از program files انتخاب کن ببین مشکلت حل میشه

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام.
من هم این مشکل رو داشتم.
این مشکل مثل آب خوردن حل می شه.
فایل Delphi32.DRO رو در مسیر دلفی تغییر نام بدید به Delphi32.DRO1
به همین سادگی!

----------


## sanazgh

> سلام.
> من هم این مشکل رو داشتم.
> این مشکل مثل آب خوردن حل می شه.
> فایل Delphi32.DRO رو در مسیر دلفی تغییر نام بدید به Delphi32.DRO1
> به همین سادگی!


یه دنیا تشکر که تجربتون رو در اختیار گذاشین  ، تجربه شما رو بکار بردم و مشکلم حل شد :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:

----------


## samaneh.s1

آقاخیلی ممنون،فک میکردم این مشکل حل نشده،خیلی جواب داد،مرسی واقعا

----------


## motiaian

> سلام.
> من هم این مشکل رو داشتم.
> این مشکل مثل آب خوردن حل می شه.
> فایل Delphi32.DRO رو در مسیر دلفی تغییر نام بدید به Delphi32.DRO1
> به همین سادگی!



واقعا ممنون از شما :کف کرده!:  :لبخند:  :لبخند:  :لبخند:

----------

